# I don't need to "act like a boy".



## oswaldies (Apr 13, 2015)

So many people have been saying if I was really a boy.
Yeah, so what I act girly and I love pink or certain things!
But I don't have to act like a "normal boy" I am my own person
And I think it's just so stereotypical to call me a girl because I act different.

Sorry for being mean. </3
​


----------



## Llust (Apr 13, 2015)

I know the pain ;; I'm female, I have the personality as one, but my actions are completely different. Everyone knows by this point I have two sides : A feminine side to show in public and a perverted side that comes out to friends, which resulted to people either telling me to act more feminine or to act more mature. Haha, they think I'll actually act mature 0u0 They're so funny..but I'm not like that to the point where I'm helpless or stupid. I got decent grades and everything (3.5 and above) but I just enjoy guy humor over than girl humor..other than that, anybody who assumes all that about you are just stupid, don't worry about them c:


----------



## tumut (Apr 13, 2015)

Wtf how is that even "mean"?


----------



## remiaphasia (Apr 13, 2015)

Since you identify as a boy, by definition, anything and everything you do is "acting like a boy". Forget them, do what you want.


----------



## M O L K O (Apr 13, 2015)

Soushi said:


> I know the pain ;; I'm female, I have the personality as one, but my actions are completely different. Everyone knows by this point I have two sides : A feminine side to show in public and a perverted side that comes out to friends, which resulted to people either telling me to act more feminine or to act more mature. Haha, they think I'll actually act mature 0u0 They're so funny..but I'm not like that to the point where I'm helpless or stupid. I got decent grades and everything (3.5 and above) *but I just enjoy guy humor over than girl humor..other than that,* anybody who assumes all that about you are just stupid, don't worry about them c:


???? wat

also my apologizes to OP but idgi what you're trying to say, maybe its due of my lack of sleep or bright pink text but

people tell you that you should be a girl to act like one?or??
Liking 'girly' things doesn't make you a girl. Its just you like pink and w/e else. just do u


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 13, 2015)

I agree, you should be who you wanna be and people shouldn't tell you how to live. Just keep doing you, who cares what others think. ღ


----------



## CR33P (Apr 13, 2015)

hey i just asked if you're really a boy


----------



## matcha (Apr 13, 2015)

you don't need to act like a steretypical boy but you should stop **** posting


----------



## Tao (Apr 13, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> And I think it's just so stereotypical to call me a girl because I act different.
> 
> ​



To be fair, your whole 'thing' you have going on like all the little pink writing, the bow, the little hearts (among other things) are pretty stereotypical as well.

I don't really care though, throw around as much pink and bows as you want. Whatever floats your boat. 

Along with it being a female dominated site though, the initial 'confusion' isn't exactly without reason. People have assumed I'm a girl on here from much less.


But if there's one thing I would like...Just one...*Stop* writing in god damn size one pink! Do you realize how hard it is to read that?




Skyhook said:


> Wtf how is that even "mean"?


----------



## Llust (Apr 13, 2015)

M O L K O said:


> ???? wat
> 
> also my apologizes to OP but idgi what you're trying to say, maybe its due of my lack of sleep or bright pink text but
> 
> ...



No..that basically just means that the humor that guys use are more interesting than the humor girls use..I don't know any other way to make that more simple to understand. When people tell me to act more like a woman, a majority of the time they're not serious. It doesn't bother me :/ I was just stating my experiences lol..


----------



## Chiisanacx (Apr 13, 2015)

HSHSHSHSH YOU CAN BE ANYTHING ON THE INTERNET I COULD BE A POTATO 
But yeah I have a boyish voice so what? I'm still a girl either way


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 13, 2015)

just do u man. it shouldnt bother anyone else anyways ://


----------



## tomothy (Apr 13, 2015)

I bet 95% of this forum think I'm a girl too lmao


----------



## M O L K O (Apr 13, 2015)

Soushi said:


> No..that basically just means that the humor that guys use are more interesting than the humor girls use..I don't know any other way to make that more simple to understand. When people tell me to act more like a woman, a majority of the time they're not serious. It doesn't bother me :/ I was just stating my experiences lol..


I feel like you must be in high school, past high school everyone uses the same ****ty memes and hit on jokes.


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 13, 2015)

Chiisanacx said:


> HSHSHSHSH YOU CAN BE ANYTHING ON THE INTERNET I COULD BE A POTATO
> But yeah I have a boyish voice so what? I'm still a girl either way



... I wish I was a potato.


----------



## M O L K O (Apr 13, 2015)

Lemon Pop said:


> I bet 95% of this forum think I'm a girl too lmao



I bet 99% of this forum doesnt care


----------



## Tao (Apr 13, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> ... I wish I was a potato.



Wish granted.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Apr 13, 2015)

I don't care if you're a boy, girl, camel, pokemon, slice of bread, whatever. Just quit the goddamn impossible to read text. xoxo


----------



## Karminny (Apr 13, 2015)

feminine guys are honestly boss

like

ik abt 4? Theyre really nice and stuff~


----------



## Chiisanacx (Apr 13, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> ... I wish I was a potato.



You shall be a potato then


----------



## Tao (Apr 13, 2015)

M O L K O said:


> I feel like you must be in high school, past high school everyone uses the same ****ty memes and hit on jokes.




What exactly is a 'hit on' joke?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 13, 2015)

M O L K O said:


> I bet 99% of this forum doesnt care



Same for this whole thread.


----------



## tomothy (Apr 13, 2015)

M O L K O said:


> I bet 99% of this forum doesnt care









whoa attitude 


i was just trying to sympathize with the op you dont need to get all mama lion all me


----------



## M O L K O (Apr 13, 2015)

Tao said:


> What exactly is a 'hit on' joke?



idk, I actually don;t know. What I mean is, after high school u either have jackfilms humor or filthy frank humor or a terrible monstrosity mix of both


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 13, 2015)

Tao said:


> Wish granted.





Chiisanacx said:


> You shall be a potato then



Woohoo! ☆.☆


----------



## remiaphasia (Apr 13, 2015)

My impression has been that the majority of this forum is <19.


----------



## Llust (Apr 13, 2015)

M O L K O said:


> idk, I actually don;t know. What I mean is, after high school u either have jackfilms humor or filthy frank humor or a terrible monstrosity mix of both



Wtf are you referring to e.o seriously nothing makes sense, I'm not sure if you're just stupid or trying to put on a tough image


----------



## CR33P (Apr 13, 2015)

Lemon Pop said:


> whoa attitude
> 
> 
> i was just trying to sympathize with the op you dont need to get all mama lion all me



so we're using gifs now?


----------



## Tao (Apr 13, 2015)

M O L K O said:


> idk, I actually don;t know. What I mean is, after high school u either have jackfilms humor or filthy frank humor or a terrible monstrosity mix of both



This only confused me more 

What's 'Jackfilms' and 'Filthy Frank'?


----------



## CR33P (Apr 13, 2015)

Soushi said:


> Wtf are you referring to e.o seriously nothing makes sense, I'm not sure if you're just stupid or trying to put on a tough image



shots fired.


----------



## tomothy (Apr 13, 2015)

CR33P said:


> so we're using gifs now?



you kiddin man who doesn't


----------



## M O L K O (Apr 13, 2015)

Soushi said:


> Wtf are you referring to e.o seriously nothing makes sense, I'm not sure if you're just stupid or trying to put on a tough image



both


----------



## MrPicklez (Apr 13, 2015)

I don't care how you act.

Just change your font to something that isn't gonna force me to squint every ****ing time I try to read your posts.


----------



## tomothy (Apr 13, 2015)

MrKisstoefur said:


> I don't care how you act.
> 
> Just change your font to something that isn't gonna force me to squint every ****ing time I try to read your posts.



this also^^

size 1 font is really hard to read in pink tbh


----------



## puppy (Apr 13, 2015)

a while ago i found out that a bunch of the people here thought i was male and i had no idea why


----------



## CR33P (Apr 13, 2015)

Lemon Pop said:


> this also^^
> 
> size 1 font is really hard to read in pink tbh



but it's cute <3


----------



## Chiisanacx (Apr 13, 2015)

*IS THIS CUTE*


----------



## Finnian (Apr 13, 2015)

lol why is everyone so mean to him??
Just let him be??


----------



## Tao (Apr 13, 2015)

CR33P said:


> but it's cute <3



 <3 so cute <3 so kawaii <3 ermegerrd <3


----------



## piichinu (Apr 13, 2015)

Chiisanacx said:


> *IS THIS CUTE*


no


----------



## tomothy (Apr 13, 2015)

Chiisanacx said:


> *IS THIS CUTE*



_*EXTREMELY KAWAIII11!*_

- - - Post Merge - - -

this thread is a mess sorry mods cx


----------



## piichinu (Apr 13, 2015)

Finnian said:


> lol why is everyone so mean to him??
> Just let him be??



Ikr like why the **** are they commenting on the font he's using it's beside the point


----------



## Llust (Apr 13, 2015)

Chiisanacx said:


> *IS THIS CUTE*



Adorable


----------



## Chiisanacx (Apr 13, 2015)

piimisu said:


> no


----------



## CR33P (Apr 13, 2015)

Chiisanacx said:


>



so off-topic but this reminds me of a video


----------



## Tao (Apr 13, 2015)

Lemon Pop said:


> this thread is a mess




 Just a typical Sailoreamon thread then <3 





piimisu said:


> Ikr like why the **** are they commenting on the font he's using it's beside the point




 Because reading size 1 pink can give you hemorrhoids. True story.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chiisanacx said:


>


----------



## Chiisanacx (Apr 13, 2015)

AHAHAHA THE LADY IS INSANE WTH 
Anyways I think we should stop this thread is getting way off topic


----------



## CR33P (Apr 13, 2015)

OP, please change the thread title to "Mexican Soap Opera Discussion." Thank you.


----------



## Llust (Apr 13, 2015)

_I can feel this thread dying.._


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 13, 2015)

What is this thread even anymore?

Back to topic, well honestly that's all up to your preference in life.
If you're happy the way you are, be proud of it at least. 

Wait..did I word that right...?


----------



## Tao (Apr 13, 2015)

Chiisanacx said:


> AHAHAHA THE LADY IS INSANE WTH
> Anyways I think we should stop this thread is getting way off topic





<3
~ There was barely a topic to begin with ~
< Just confusion to why people would think they're a girl >
~ Not even Scooby and the gang could solve that mystery though ~
<3​


----------



## Peebers (Apr 13, 2015)

OP, you should do what makes you happy. At the end of the day, it's just you. Be whoever you want. Use pink. Use bows, throw in glitter and be flamboyant! You don't have to please the others, because you're not theirs. You don't belong to them. They don't own you. 

BUT OHMYGOD STOP USING THAT OBNOXIOUS 'KAWAII' PINK SIZE 1 FONT.


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 13, 2015)

Peebers said:


> OP, you should do what makes you happy. At the end of the day, it's just you. Be whoever you want. Use pink. Use bows, throw in glitter and be flamboyant! You don't have to please the others, because you're not theirs. You don't belong to them. They don't own you.
> 
> BUT OHMYGOD STOP USING THAT OBNOXIOUS 'KAWAII' PINK SIZE 1 FONT.



Maybe it's just because I'm on my phone, but I'm not really sure what all the fuss is about, I can honestly see it perfectly.


----------



## boujee (Apr 13, 2015)

I wonder how many threads you're going to make tbh
BUT, if you like bows, that's cool
If you like pink, that's also cool 
If you even want to wear frilly dresses, THAT'S COOL TOO but what's the point of making a thread like this? It's only going to get close, again.

Here, have some cuteness in your life:


----------



## CR33P (Apr 13, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> Here, have some cuteness in your life:



and he never masturbated again


----------



## Improv (Apr 13, 2015)

y'all are a mess.

idk you do you but im really not sure what youre trying to prove with the size one pink text like yeah ik you like pink but you doing that only draws people to question you like youre stating here that you dont like?? 

pls use normal text for the love of my eyes


----------



## tumut (Apr 13, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> So many people have been saying if I was really a boy.
> Yeah, so what I act girly and I love pink or certain things!
> But I don't have to act like a "normal boy" I am my own person
> And I think it's just so stereotypical to call me a girl because I act different.
> ...





Tao said:


> <3
> ~ There was barely a topic to begin with ~
> < Just confusion to why people would think they're a girl >
> ~ Not even Scooby and the gang could solve that mystery though ~
> <3​


Oh my god you're like twins


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 13, 2015)

jesus christ how the **** does this thread already have 6 pages

i feel like it was only minutes ago when i checked and it had just 2 replies


----------



## Aryxia (Apr 13, 2015)

Just be whoever you want to be, as long as it doesn't involve hurting people or animals (unless it's for food, of course) You're going to find people that have beef with you no matter what you do. It happens to everyone, so you might as well have fun doing it


----------



## remiaphasia (Apr 13, 2015)

It's a little hard to read, but so are most people's fonts on here. I just highlight it with my mouse and squint a little. Granted, this is what I have to do to read the majority of things on the internet soo....


----------



## boujee (Apr 13, 2015)

CR33P said:


> and he never masturbated again








waiting for that infraction


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Apr 13, 2015)

M O L K O said:


> idk, I actually don;t know. What I mean is, after high school u either have jackfilms humor or filthy frank humor or a terrible monstrosity mix of both


I definitely have filthy frank humor. That guy is hilarious


MrKisstoefur said:


> I don't care how you act.
> 
> Just change your font to something that isn't gonna force me to squint every ****ing time I try to read your posts.



I usually highlight the text in his posts to read them.


----------



## CR33P (Apr 13, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> waiting for that infraction



wat did i cross the line
i had a feeling


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 13, 2015)

Nuclear Bingo said:


> I usually highlight the text in his posts to read them.



highlighting just makes it worse for me tbh

pink text on blue background is a literal sin


----------



## Chiisanacx (Apr 13, 2015)

Nuclear Bingo said:


> I definitely have filthy frank humor. That guy is hilarious
> 
> 
> I usually highlight the text in his posts to read them.



OMG FINALLY SOMEONE WHO DOESN'T HATE FILTHY FRANK


----------



## Peebers (Apr 13, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> Maybe it's just because I'm on my phone, but I'm not really sure what all the fuss is about, I can honestly see it perfectly.



for people using their computer or laptop, it's too small. i can read perfectly fine if it's just size 1 black, it's harder if its pink. and if he writes a lengthy post, its hard as f**k to read it.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Apr 14, 2015)

Aryxia said:


> Just be whoever you want to be, as long as it doesn't involve hurting people or animals (*unless it's for food, of course*) You're going to find people that have *beef* with you no matter what you do. It happens to everyone, so you might as well have fun doing it



Did you do this on purpose? 

To be fair, sometimes it's hard to determine gender based on a username, avatar, or signature alone, which is why I try to use 'they' unless I know someone's gender for sure.

As long as you're comfortable being you, it doesn't matter what anyone else thinks. Just be yourself and be happy.


----------



## boujee (Apr 14, 2015)

CR33P said:


> wat did i cross the line
> i had a feeling



no, for me posting gifs
going to be like..my fourth infraction


----------



## tumut (Apr 14, 2015)

Honestly though, I'm pretty sure they're young and just want attention.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Apr 14, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> highlighting just makes it worse for me tbh
> 
> pink text on blue background is a literal sin


Really now? I can't read his posts without highlighting them first. I agree it is pretty hard on the eyes.


Chiisanacx said:


> OMG FINALLY SOMEONE WHO DOESN'T HATE FILTHY FRANK


Yeah Frank is my favorite youtuber ever! Hands down. Every video is hilarious. Even his older dizastamusic videos


----------



## Tao (Apr 14, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> Maybe it's just because I'm on my phone, but I'm not really sure what all the fuss is about, I can honestly see it perfectly.




<3
~ My eyesight isn't the greatest, I already wear glasses for shortsightedness ~
< Glasses don't solve the problem 100% though >
~ The default size is default for a reason, it's easy to see for almost everybody with very few exceptions ~

< For somebody to come and: >
- reduce the size to the smallest possible -
- then use a font which clumps all the text closer together and makes it even smaller -
- Then tops it off by using a bright color that doesn't contrast well with the background -

< It's safe to say, they're taking the p*** a little >
~ That would be difficult to see regardless of my broken eyes ~
< The glasses only make it worse though >
~ I crei evrytim ~
< I kawaii everytim >

~ I shouldn't have to zoom in the screen because somebody is a special snowflake ~
< The default is the default for a reason >
~ If you want to be a special snowflake ~
< At least don't use such stupid text options literally all the time >

< Though like you said >
~ You might notice it more if you weren't on your phone ~

< I could zoom in >
~ But why the hell should I? ~

<3​


----------



## Peebers (Apr 14, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> Honestly though, I'm pretty sure they're young and just want attention.



this c:


----------



## penguins (Apr 14, 2015)

Tao said:


> <3
> ~ My eyesight isn't the greatest, I already wear glasses for shortsightedness ~
> < Glasses don't solve the problem 100% though >
> ~ The default size is default for a reason, it's easy to see for almost everybody with very few exceptions ~
> ...



I KAWAII EVERYTIME 
I'M DEAD


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 14, 2015)

Tao said:


> < I kawaii everytim >​



TBT quote of the year.


----------



## Peebers (Apr 14, 2015)

op looks like this rn:


----------



## Llust (Apr 14, 2015)

Peebers said:


> op looks like this rn:



AWWW YEAH LOOK AT THAT SPARKLE


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 14, 2015)

Tao said:


> <3
> ~ My eyesight isn't the greatest, I already wear glasses for shortsightedness ~
> < Glasses don't solve the problem 100% though >
> ~ The default size is default for a reason, it's easy to see for almost everybody with very few exceptions ~
> ...



I can feel your pain screaming through those small, bright pink letters.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 14, 2015)

Tao said:


> ~ I crei evrytim ~
> < I kawaii everytim >​



I love you.


----------



## M O L K O (Apr 14, 2015)

Peebers said:


> op looks like this rn:



not small enough and not enough pink


----------



## Peebers (Apr 14, 2015)

M O L K O said:


> not small enough and not enough pink



i'd add a pink filter and sprinkle some small neon pink text in there but idk how to


----------



## Improv (Apr 14, 2015)

umu </3


----------



## Llust (Apr 14, 2015)

Improv said:


>



NO IT NEEDS MORE PINK ARE YOU INSANE THAT'S BARELY ENOUGH SPRINKLE MORE


----------



## Improv (Apr 14, 2015)

Soushi said:


> NO IT NEEDS MORE PINK ARE YOU INSANE THAT'S BARELY ENOUGH SPRINKLE MORE



I COULDNT THE BACKGROUND STARTED TO FADE AAH


----------



## Peebers (Apr 14, 2015)

Improv said:


> umu </3



i love u 

can i marry u????


----------



## M O L K O (Apr 14, 2015)

Peebers said:


> i'd add a pink filter and sprinkle some small neon pink text in there but idk how to


----------



## Tao (Apr 14, 2015)

<3

~ Close ~
< But it could use a dash more..>
~ Kaaaaaaawaiiiiiiiiiiiii ~

<3​

​


<3

~ Why would anybody wanna mow a lawn ~
< When they could just write in little pink kawaii letters on the internet? >
~ I tell you h'whut ~

<3​


----------



## Llust (Apr 14, 2015)

Improv said:


> I COULDNT THE BACKGROUND STARTED TO FADE AAH



PFFT SCREW THE BACKGROUND, MAKE IT COMPLETELY PINK IF NECESSARY


----------



## Peebers (Apr 14, 2015)

M O L K O said:


>


----------



## tomothy (Apr 14, 2015)

im gone for like 30 minutes and this is what happens


delightful


----------



## Improv (Apr 14, 2015)

Tao said:


> <3
> 
> ~ Close ~
> < But it could use a dash more..>
> ...


----------



## Chiisanacx (Apr 14, 2015)

Improv said:


>



IM A KAWAII POTATO


----------



## Llust (Apr 14, 2015)

Tao said:


> ~ Why would anybody wanna mow a lawn ~
> < When they could just write in little pink kawaii letters on the internet? >​



Kawaii indeed. In fact, why not just casually add some kawaii genitals next to the pink kawaii text ? It's completely normal and perfectly goes together


----------



## M O L K O (Apr 14, 2015)

Peebers said:


>


----------



## Peebers (Apr 14, 2015)

Lemon Pop said:


> im gone for like 30 minutes and this is what happens
> 
> 
> delightful


----------



## Chiisanacx (Apr 14, 2015)

YOU'RE HURTING MY EYES


----------



## Peebers (Apr 14, 2015)

- - - Post Merge - - -



M O L K O said:


>


----------



## Improv (Apr 14, 2015)

To understand his views, we must first think like him. uwu <3​





i totally didnt snoop through his vm's to find this gif that he used


----------



## Llust (Apr 14, 2015)

Why is everyone insulting this kawaii text

Like..all it wants to do it strain your eyes and cause you to go insane while trying to read it


----------



## Peebers (Apr 14, 2015)

Chiisanacx said:


> YOU'RE HURTING MY EYES


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Apr 14, 2015)

This thread delved into insanity in the span of about an hour. Congratulations.

Someone needs to make a 'Font Wars' banner for every thread like this.


----------



## Peebers (Apr 14, 2015)

Improv said:


> To understand his views, we must first think like him. uwu <3​
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Soushi said:


> Why is everyone insulting this kawaii text
> 
> Like..all it wants to do it strain your eyes and cause you to go insane while trying to read it


----------



## remiaphasia (Apr 14, 2015)

This thread has become really great.


----------



## Tao (Apr 14, 2015)

<3

~ I have a feeling that Sailoreamon is going to come back tomorrow and read all this ~
< He's then going to turn off his computer and go missing for 2 months>

~ Two months will have passed and Sailoreamon will return ~
< Only they no longer write in little pink kawaii writing that gives you a hernia if you try to read it >
~ No ~

~ Sailoreamon has changed ~
< His profile picture is now the Terminator with half his face torn off >
~ His signature has a link to his new extreme death metal band 'Decapitation Retribution' ~
< Every sentence includes a curse word >
~ He abuses us all and makes us afraid to use TBT ~
< He's changed >

~ The most significant change though ~
< Is that he now writes in size 12 black text with barbed wire designs and dots his 'I's with a skull >
~ It look ridiculous~ 
< But we don't mind >
~ Because we can at least bloody read it now ~
<3​


----------



## Peebers (Apr 14, 2015)

remiaphasia said:


> This thread has become really great.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Apr 14, 2015)

Peebers said:


>



my eyes


----------



## Peebers (Apr 14, 2015)

Tao said:


> <3
> 
> ~ I have a feeling that Sailoreamon is going to come back tomorrow and read all this ~
> < He's then going to turn off his computer and go missing for 2 months>
> ...


----------



## Llust (Apr 14, 2015)

LaBelleFleur said:


> This thread delved into insanity in the span of about an hour. Congratulations.
> 
> Someone needs to make a 'Font Wars' banner for every thread like this.



We're just fabulous as what we're doing ^-^ completely developing the thread into kawaii pink fonts, join us cx


----------



## Peebers (Apr 14, 2015)

Nuclear Bingo said:


> my eyes








- - - Post Merge - - -



Soushi said:


> We're just fabulous as what we're doing ^-^ completely developing the thread into kawaii pink fonts, join us cx


----------



## Llust (Apr 14, 2015)

Peebers said:


>



Amazing curves in that font, bootiful glitter too

Call me baby <3


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Apr 14, 2015)

Soushi said:


> We're just fabulous as what we're doing ^-^ completely developing the thread into kawaii pink fonts, join us cx



I will admit I am extremely entertained, however, my eyes are burning from the kawaii pink sparkles so I am unfortunately unable to participate...


----------



## Llust (Apr 14, 2015)

LaBelleFleur said:


> I will admit I am extremely entertained, however, my eyes are burning from the kawaii pink sparkles so I am unfortunately unable to participate...



BUT BABYY WE NEED YOU


----------



## M O L K O (Apr 14, 2015)

Peebers said:


> - - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Tao (Apr 14, 2015)

LaBelleFleur said:


> I will admit I am extremely entertained, however, my eyes are burning from the kawaii pink sparkles so I am unfortunately unable to participate...




<3

~ You need to get used to Kawaii text ~
< But be warned >
~ Once you get used to it ~
< You can't go back to the default text >
~ The default text becomes too big and hard too read ~
< And the way that the black beautifully contrasts against the whist hurts your eyes >


~ This is literally how I write now ~
< Default text sucks >

<3​


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Apr 14, 2015)

Peebers said:


>





Soushi said:


> BUT BABYY WE NEED YOU



You do make a convincing argument...


----------



## Peebers (Apr 14, 2015)

Soushi said:


> Amazing curves in that font, bootiful glitter too
> 
> Call me baby <3


----------



## Improv (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## Llust (Apr 14, 2015)

The pink glitter text honestly reminds me of those text converters that use to be cool back in the AOL days in the 90s ;;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Peebers said:


>



AWW YEAH DEM CURVESSS

DAT GLITTER

OHMAIGAWD

SERIOUSLY CALL ME, I LOVE YOU MARRY ME DEM CURVESSSSS


----------



## Peebers (Apr 14, 2015)

M O L K O said:


>


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 14, 2015)

im laughinf so hard tf is even happening here anymore????


----------



## Peebers (Apr 14, 2015)

Improv said:


>









Soushi said:


> The pink glitter text honestly reminds me of those text converters that use to be cool back in the AOL days in the 90s ;;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Apr 14, 2015)

Tao said:


> <3
> 
> ~ You need to get used to Kawaii text ~
> < But be warned >
> ...



The pink glittery kawaii font... it's calling to me...


----------



## Peebers (Apr 14, 2015)

kikiiii said:


> im laughinf so hard tf is even happening here anymore????








- - - Post Merge - - -



LaBelleFleur said:


> The pink glittery kawaii font... it's calling to me...


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 14, 2015)

Threads like this are the reason why I need therapy.


----------



## Tao (Apr 14, 2015)

LaBelleFleur said:


> The pink glittery kawaii font... it's calling to me...




<3

~ You're one of us now ~
< It's too late for help >

~ Now we start a petition ~
< Asking for the default text setting to be>
~ Mega...~
< No... >
~ UBER KAWAII ~

<3​


----------



## Llust (Apr 14, 2015)

*JUST SAYING I PERSONALLY THINK I'M MORE KAWAII THAN YOUR GLITTER TEXTS, SO SUGOI, AMIRITE?

KAWAII AND SUGOI ASF*


----------



## Peebers (Apr 14, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> Threads like this are the reason why I need therapy.


----------



## Llust (Apr 14, 2015)

Peebers said:


>



HEY BABEE YOU DIDNT CALL ME. ARE YOU CHEATING ON ME WITH THOSE PINK FONTS? I KNOW THEY GOT BETTER CURVES THAN ME BUT YOU STILL LOVE ME RIGHT? ;U;


----------



## Peebers (Apr 14, 2015)

Soushi said:


> *JUST SAYING I PERSONALLY THINK I'M MORE KAWAII THAN YOUR GLITTER TEXTS, SO SUGOI, AMIRITE?
> 
> KAWAII AND SUGOI ASF*


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Apr 14, 2015)

Tao said:


> <3
> 
> ~ You're one of us now ~
> < It's too late for help >
> ...



Wait... I think I can see reason... no... no... so kawaii... it's suffocating me...


----------



## remiaphasia (Apr 14, 2015)

Okay, but really how do you guys do the glitter font? I want to put black glitter font in my signature >.>


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 14, 2015)

Peebers said:


>


It... Will... Consume meee... >.<


----------



## Cazqui (Apr 14, 2015)

I don't have any armpits.


----------



## Llust (Apr 14, 2015)

remiaphasia said:


> Okay, but really how do you guys do the glitter font? I want to put black glitter font in my signature >.>



There are some glitter text generators, just google it c:


----------



## Peebers (Apr 14, 2015)

Soushi said:


> HEY BABEE YOU DIDNT CALL ME. ARE YOU CHEATING ON ME WITH THOSE PINK FONTS? I KNOW THEY GOT BETTER CURVES THAN ME BUT YOU STILL LOVE ME RIGHT? ;U;


----------



## Improv (Apr 14, 2015)

we're at 14 pages oh my god





infractions for the lot of you umu </3 ~


----------



## tomothy (Apr 14, 2015)

*I THINK I FOUND HOW TO MAKE NEON PINK11!1 <3*


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 14, 2015)

Cazqui said:


> I don't have any armpits.



We have something in common.


----------



## Peebers (Apr 14, 2015)

remiaphasia said:


> Okay, but really how do you guys do the glitter font? I want to put black glitter font in my signature >.>


----------



## Llust (Apr 14, 2015)

Peebers said:


>



BABYY I FIXED IT, MARRY ME


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Apr 14, 2015)

Cazqui said:


> I don't have any armpits.



That's quite odd indeed.


----------



## Llust (Apr 14, 2015)

LaBelleFleur said:


> That's quite odd indeed.



We replaced our armpits with nipples


----------



## Tao (Apr 14, 2015)

remiaphasia said:


> Okay, but really how do you guys do the glitter font? I want to put black glitter font in my signature >.>




<3

~ Have you see Dragonball Z? ~
< It's similar to that >

~ You train really really hard in a hyperbolic kawaii chamber ~
< Concentrating all your Kawaii >
~ Once your Kawaii reaches a certain level ~
< Just scream really really loud >
~ If you do it correctly and you have enough kawaii ~
< You'll be able to go Super Kawaii > 

<3​


----------



## Peebers (Apr 14, 2015)

Improv said:


> we're at 14 pages oh my god
> 
> 
> 
> ...








- - - Post Merge - - -



Soushi said:


> BABYY I FIXED IT, MARRY ME


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Apr 14, 2015)

Improv said:


> infractions for the lot of you umu </3 ~



I'm just sitting here waiting.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 14, 2015)

No one is on topic anymore but I would just like to say you don't have to be stereo-typically masculine like everyone keeps telling you to be.

Just be you. Even if that means pink, bows, and glitters.


----------



## tomothy (Apr 14, 2015)

15 pages already this is insane


----------



## Peebers (Apr 14, 2015)

LaBelleFleur said:


> I'm just sitting here waiting.


----------



## Llust (Apr 14, 2015)

Capn Sugarplum McQueen said:


> No one is on topic anymore but I would just like to say you don't have to be stereo-typically masculine like everyone keeps telling you to be.
> 
> Just be you. Even if that means pink, bows, and glitters.



pink nipples


----------



## Peebers (Apr 14, 2015)

Lemon Pop said:


> 15 pages already this is insane


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Apr 14, 2015)

Soushi said:


> We're just fabulous as what we're doing ^-^ completely developing the thread into kawaii pink fonts, join us cx





Peebers said:


>





Soushi said:


> BUT BABYY WE NEED YOU





Tao said:


> <3
> 
> ~ You need to get used to Kawaii text ~
> < But be warned >
> ...



I blame it all on peer pressure.


----------



## tamagotchi (Apr 14, 2015)

i came here thinking this would be a normal thread but then i realized that there are 15 ****ing pages thank you guys youre all great this is a roller coaster please go to bed


----------



## Tao (Apr 14, 2015)

Capn Sugarplum McQueen said:


> No one is on topic anymore but I would just like to say you don't have to be stereo-typically masculine like everyone keeps telling you to be.
> 
> Just be you. Even if that means pink, bows, and glitters.





<3

~ I don't think anybody is bothered about them doing girly things ~
< We just don't like the tiny pink text that's hard to read >

~ But as you can see ~
< We've all changed our minds about that >
~ We love the text now ~
< It's the new default >
~ So it's no longer an issue ~

<3​


----------

